# Hệ thống Điện > Tủ điều khiển & các vấn đề khác >  Tổng hợp các pp làm PCB

## Gamo

Để đáp lễ bác CKD, em lập ra topic này mời các cao thủ vào ném đá cho vui.
Để em khơi mào trước:

Quy trình làm PCB khá lằng ngoằng, chia làm nhiều giai đoạn nhưng thường thì bao gồm các mục sau:

*I. Thiết kế:*
Cái này thì tùy gia chủ, tuy nhiên đa số các bác Dzịt Nôm chúng ta sử dụng Proteus, Alitum, Orcad hoăc Eagle. Bác nào biết chương trình nào hay ho, dễ dùng, tiện lợi hơn thì vui lòng chia sẻ với nhé.


*II. Chuẩn bị nguyên vật liệu*
Phíp đồng để làm PCB có nhiều loại, tuy nhiên phổ biến nhất là các loại sau:
*1. Phíp Bakelite (FR-2 ???):* 
Đây là loại phíp phổ thông rẻ tiền các bác có thể kiếm đầy tại Nhật Tảo. Thường loại phíp này có độ dày khoảng 1.6mm, lớp đồng 18um mỗi mặt. Hình như nó có 1 tên khác nữa là FR2


Ưu điểm của loại phíp này là rẻ tiền, dễ kiếm, Việt Nam có thể tự sản xuất được nên các bác kiếm được rất dễ dàng. Nhược điểm thì em ko rành lắm nhưng bao gồm: dễ cong vênh, ảnh hưởng bởi nhiệt độ cao, lớp nhựa đặc, xấu xí so với các đàn anh khác. Với homemade PCB thì em nghĩ phíp này là ok.

*2. Phíp FR-4*
Đây là loại phíp phổ biến nhất trong các thiết bị điện tử, được làm từ sợi thủy tinh. Nói chung là em yêu loại phíp này lắm lắm vì chịu nhiệt tốt, ít cong vênh, làm xong board rất đẹp, trong trong mờ mờ rất bắt mắt. 
Tuy nhiên em này có nhược điểm là khó kiếm ở VN. Lần trước em phải mua vài m2 từ một nhà phân phối nó mới bán, mua xong về nhà cắt ra phờ râu luôn => cái đẹp không bằng cái công mình bỏ ra. Bác nào biết chỗ bán số lượng ít tại SG thì chỉ giáo với nhé.


*3. Các loại phíp khác:* 
FR-3 (phíp epoxy), FR-5 (phíp sợi thủy tinh + epoxy), FR-6 (sợi thủy tinh & polyester), G-10, CEM-1, CEM-2, CEM-3, CEM-4, CEM-5, Teflon....
Chưa dùng chưa dám nói.


*III. Khoan lỗ*
Thông thường nếu làm PCB tại gia thì giai đoạn khoan lỗ được để cuối cùng. Tuy nhiên nếu tính làm 2 layer trở lên thì khoan lỗ phải được làm trước để đánh dấu vị trí & chuẩn bị cho giai đoạn mạ xuyên lỗ. Với anh em CNC thì đương nhiên nên có con CNC chuyên khoan lỗ như thế ni:




*IV. Mạ xuyên lỗ*
Giai đoạn ni thì có rất nhiều cách
*1. PP con nhà nghèo:* 
kiếm 1 sợi dây đồng xuyên qua các lỗ, cột lại, sau đó hàn các sợi dây này là xong, như hình đính kèm


*2. PP Công nghiệp*
Với pp này, board đồng được activate trước bằng Paladium, sau đó mạ đồng



*3. PP con nhà giàu*
Sử dụng mực dẫn điện. Mực này các bác tự chế cũng được.



*4. PP nguy hiểm:*
Sử dụng calcium hypophosphite



*5. PP siêu đại gia:*
Sử dụng rivet. Một board 100 lỗ => ...

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, CKD, duonghoang, minhtriet, Nam CNC, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

sprint layout, dễ xài, tính năng vừa đủ, giá cũng dễ chịu 



http://www.abacom-online.de/uk/html/sprint-layout.html
b.r

----------

anhcos, Gamo

----------


## romvang

Phíp FR-2 bác nói có nhược điểm quan trọng là nó có tạp chất. Khi mạch analog hoặc tần số cao nó sẽ nhiễu. Mạch hoạt động lung tung. Nói chung nó chỉ để làm những mạch đơn giản rẽ tiền. Trong giá trị một mạch điện thì miếng phíp chẳng đáng là bao

----------

anhcos, Gamo

----------


## biết tuốt

> sprint layout, dễ xài, tính năng vừa đủ, giá cũng dễ chịu 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.abacom-online.de/uk/html/sprint-layout.html
> b.r


em dùng qua 1 số phần mềm như orcad, protel, cái gì tự dưng quên mất tên , bây giờ thì dùng PROTEUS 7.5  nói chung dễ sài  giá cũng dễ chịu vì mất có mấy đồng  tiền điện  dowload về thôi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, em cũng ko khoái phíp FR2, nhưng khổ cái là mấy tấm FR4 của em cắt khó quá, bao giờ làm cho khách thì mới dùng. Ko biết là bác nào ở VN có bán loại này đẵ cắt sẵn miếng nhỏ ko?

----------


## biết tuốt

bác GAMO cho vài chiêu tự chế mực dẫn điện đi bác

----------


## romvang

Trước em lấy cái "lúp bê" của máy nén lạnh pittong về mài thành cái mũi móc. Cặp thước vào rạch cũng được bác ah. Hoặc lưới cưa sắt loại tốt

----------

Gamo

----------


## biết tuốt

loại FR2 em toàn dùng dao dọc giấy , kê thước rồi rạch , nhát đầu tiên rạch từ từ khéo lẹo đường dao

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

*V. Vẽ mạch*
Đễ vẽ mạch lên trên tấm đồng thì có rất nhiều cách, em không nhờ hết, có gì các bác bổ sung:

1. PP Dùng dao rọc giấy:
PP này em được một thầy giáo ở Phú Yên chỉ mà quên mất làm sao, thôi để bữa nào nhớ ra thì sẽ báo các bác.

2. PP nhà nghèo, lười biếng
Lấy cây viết vẽ lên mạch đồng, thảy vào dung dịch khắc mạch => xong



3. PP hiện đại của Sinh viên BK
Có lẽ đây là pp nhập môn mà tất cả sinh viên thế hệ bọn em trở đi áp dụng: in mạch bằng máy in laser, lấy bàn ủi ủi, sau đó thảy vào nước, chùi nhẹ cho giấy bong ra, chỉ còn lại mạch.
Để đạt được chất lượng tốt thì loại giấy khá quan trọng. Trên ebay & alibaba có bán các loại giấy chuyên dụng cho vụ này.




4. PP nhà giàu / PP công nghiệp / PP cảm quang
PP này có nhiều giải pháp con: cổ điển thì mua hộp sơn cảm quang, về nhà pha với dung môi, bỏ vào súng phun sơn rồi xịt. Sau đó nướng rồi ... rồi chụp cảm quang.
Sang hơn: mua tấm board đồng đã phủ sẵn chất cảm quang rồi đem về chụp
PP hiện đại: sử dụng phim cảm quang dán lên rồi đem đi chụp.
Nói chung sau khi chụp xong thì bỏ vào dung dịch rửa, thường là kiềm nhẹ => sẽ hiện lên đường mạch rất đẹp. PP này tuy lằng nhằng hơn PP ủi nhưng là pp phổ biến nhất do cho chất lượng tuyệt hảo & rất phù hợp với môi trường công nghiệp.



5. PP kéo lụa
PP này từng rất phổ biến nhưng giờ đã đi theo con đường tuyệt chủng của các chú khủng long do khó làm những mạch nhỏ, tinh tế, không phù hợp làm mạch với số lượng ít.

----------


## Gamo

6. PP in bằng laser
Với PP này, một lớp mực đen được phủ lên tấm đồng, sau đó máy CNC sẽ dùng laser bắn cháy lớp mực ở những chỗ ko cần thiết



7. PP in bằng máy in phun
PP này thích hợp cho con nhà nghèo, làm số lượng ít & lười biếng.



8. PP in bắng CNC
Làm 1 máy CNC, cắm cây viết vào cho nó vẽ => công nghệ hiện đại, mang đậm tính nhân văn



9. PP khắc trực tiếp bằng CNC
Cái này khỏi bàn hé. Ưu điểm: cực ký khỏe & gọn. Nhược điểm: hơn khó hàn nếu ko có soldermask.



10. PP khắc trực tiếp bằng laser
Giấc mơ của em. Từng tính làm nhưng giá con diode đắt quá nên gave up.

----------

anhcos, duonghoang, mig21

----------


## Gamo

> Trước em lấy cái "lúp bê" của máy nén lạnh pittong về mài thành cái mũi móc. Cặp thước vào rạch cũng được bác ah. Hoặc lưới cưa sắt loại tốt


Hix, vụ lúp bê làm bằng cách nào hả bác?

Em còn mấy mét vuông FR4 mà nhìn nó khóc vì cầm dao rọc oải quá mà cái máy cắt PCB của em thì nhét mấy tấm quỷ này vào ko vừa.

----------


## Gamo

> bác GAMO cho vài chiêu tự chế mực dẫn điện đi bác


Hế hế, bác thích kiểu nhà giàu hay nhà nghèo?
Nếu nhà giàu, bác mua bạc Nitrat, pha với ... em quên rồi, thì khi khô, nó sẽ phân hủy ra, chỉ còn bạc bám lại trên bề mặt. Dẫn điện siêu tốt, có điều giá của nó ...  :Cool: 
PP con nhà nghèo: các bác trên ebay/alibaba bán rất nhiều, đa số là carbon pha với keo hoặc polymer dẫn điện. Em quên mất công thức chế chính thức, bác chịu khó google tí. Nếu vọc chơi, bác chỉ cần lấy carbon pha với keo con Cún là xong. Dẫn điện ok, đủ để bác activate cho through hole plating.

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## biết tuốt

em vẫn trung thành với film và sơn cảm quang , lúc cần làm nhanh để test em dùng film cảm quang , còn lúc làm nhiều em dùng sơn cảm quang, 
sơn cảm quang qua công đoạn nung khô, em đố các bác nung thế nào hiệu quả đấy  :Wink:

----------


## Gamo

Ec.. đó là ác mộng của em hồi trước á  :Wink: 

Thế bác nung làm sao? Em nhớ hình như nung mòn mỏi cả tiếng đồng hồ nó mới khô. Nung nóng quá thì nó chết sơn luôn.

----------


## duonghoang

Có bác nào làm in trực tiếp lên board chưa nhỉ, như cái clip dùng máy in phun ấy, cho em lời khuyên nên dùng loại máy nào vậy các bác? Em toàn chơi ủi ko cũng chán lắm rồi  :Smile:

----------


## biết tuốt

> Ec.. đó là ác mộng của em hồi trước á 
> 
> Thế bác nung làm sao? Em nhớ hình như nung mòn mỏi cả tiếng đồng hồ nó mới khô. Nung nóng quá thì nó chết sơn luôn.


em nung hơn 5 phút tí, theo bác từ trên xuống hay từ giưới lên tốt hơn  :Wink:

----------


## biết tuốt

> Có bác nào làm in trực tiếp lên board chưa nhỉ, như cái clip dùng máy in phun ấy, cho em lời khuyên nên dùng loại máy nào vậy các bác? Em toàn chơi ủi ko cũng chán lắm rồi


bác mua film cảm quang mà làm , đơn giản hơn ủi nhiều

----------

duonghoang, nhatson

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, ngày xưa em dùng lò nướng gà nên toàn từ trên xuống, pp nào tốt hơn hả bà?

----------


## Gamo

> Có bác nào làm in trực tiếp lên board chưa nhỉ, như cái clip dùng máy in phun ấy, cho em lời khuyên nên dùng loại máy nào vậy các bác? Em toàn chơi ủi ko cũng chán lắm rồi


Bác kiếm dòng nào in được CD/DVD, độ lại cái khay của nó là xong. Ví dụ: Epson T50, T60, L800. Có mấy dòng in trực tiếp A4 nhưng giá khoảng 20tr/cái, chắc bác chạy sớm  :Wink: 

Còn ko bác chờ bác Nam CNC hoặc bác biết tuốt xong mấy cái in phẳng của mấy chả rồi post lên thường thức

----------

duonghoang

----------


## anhcos

> Bác kiếm dòng nào in được CD/DVD, độ lại cái khay của nó là xong.


Mình có con DVD có chức năng ghi nhãn đĩa, lâu rồi không dùng đến, giờ em yêu khoa học luôn cho rồi.
Phần điều khiển nó như thế nào bác gamo nhỉ?

----------


## solero

> Mình có con DVD có chức năng ghi nhãn đĩa, lâu rồi không dùng đến, giờ em yêu khoa học luôn cho rồi.
> Phần điều khiển nó như thế nào bác gamo nhỉ?


Ý bác ấy là cái máy in phun có chức năng ghi nhãn đĩa. Tức là nó có cái khay phẳng để đặt nguyên cái đĩa CD/DVD lên đó để ghi. Bác chỉ cần mài giũa tí là đặt được cái board đồng lên đó và in.

Còn cái ổ CD,DVD có chức năng ghi nhãn đĩa (Light Scribe) thì là nó có thể đốt cháy bề mặt lưng đĩa để tạo thành hình ảnh (đĩa phải hỗ trợ Light Scribe).
Trong trường hợp này nó không dùng được.

----------

anhcos

----------


## biết tuốt

> Hehe, ngày xưa em dùng lò nướng gà nên toàn từ trên xuống, pp nào tốt hơn hả bà?


hehe hồi đầu mới dùng sơn cảm quang em cũng gặp ác mộng nung bị chết sơn cũng vì cái tội nung từ trên xuống (thanh nhiệt phía trên lớp sơn)  sau đó em lật ngược cái lò xem sao quả trời không phụ người tò mò  :Big Grin:   chả chết phát nào cả
nung từ giưới lên sơn nó khô từ trong ra ngoài , 
em nung với nhiệt độ khoảng 60-80 0c  , chắc vậy vì em dùng rơle nhiệt  :Big Grin:   có đồng hồ nhưng chưa đo chính xác , nung khoảng 7 phút rồi tắt lò , để khoảng 5 phút rồi lấy ra để chỗ mát cho nó nguội dần là ok 
làm nhiều thì được chứ làm 1 cái cực hơn phim cảm quang

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Phức tạp lắm bác ạ, bác bỏ cái board của bác vào khay cd, nhấn nút in là xong

Ps: à, như bác solero nói, bác đang tính dùng dvd lightscribe hả? Món này em chưa thử  :Wink: )

----------

anhcos

----------


## anhcos

Tks các bác, để mình thử món lightscribe này xem sao, ổ dvd thì có chức năng này nhưng mình chưa xài bao giờ...

----------


## duonghoang

> bác mua film cảm quang mà làm , đơn giản hơn ủi nhiều


Khi nào bác rảnh làm một cái TUT chi tiết về làm cái này đi bác, em cũng chưa làm thử bao giờ.
Ví dụ như những Tool cần thiết, phụ kiện... và cách làm như thế nào? Em cũng có xem nhiều trang khác mà ko rõ lắm.

----------


## nhatson

bổ sung thêm 1 cách làm mạch in
mực dẫn điện bò vào máy in phun, in lên giấy và dùng  :Smile: 


http://gizmodo.com/this-all-in-one-p...ona-1608373786

b.r

----------

biết tuốt, CKD, Gamo, mig21, nsonkha

----------


## CKD

> bổ sung thêm 1 cách làm mạch in
> mực dẫn điện bò vào máy in phun, in lên giấy và dùng 
> 
> 
> http://gizmodo.com/this-all-in-one-p...ona-1608373786
> 
> b.r


Tớ là tớ kết vụ này nhất nè. Có ai đã thử và thành công.. cho tớ theo học nghề với.

----------


## mig21

mời các cao thủ thể hiện, e lót dép hóng thôi ;d

----------


## nhatson

> Tớ là tớ kết vụ này nhất nè. Có ai đã thử và thành công.. cho tớ theo học nghề với.


kaka đầu tiên phải cho đi, để rồi nhận lại, ủng hộ dự án trên kichstart của nhà phát minh ah

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...ircuit-factory

b.r

----------

CKD

----------


## Gamo

Em đang théc méc mực này là loại mực giề? Anh em mình làm được ko?
1. Nếu là bạc thì không bền, giá đắt
2. Đồng thì hiện tại em nghe chỉ vài công ty làm được nhưng ko biết làm sao
3. Polymer dẫn điện/mực carbon: điện trở cao, làm đồ chơi con nít thì được, làm stepper driver sợ trở của mạch còn cao hơn trở motor  :Wink: 

PS: trở khoảng 0.7ohm cho 1cmx8cm, chắc loại mực này làm bằng bạc.

----------


## nhatson

> Em đang théc méc mực này là loại mực giề? Anh em mình làm được ko?
> 1. Nếu là bạc thì không bền, giá đắt
> 2. Đồng thì hiện tại em nghe chỉ vài công ty làm được nhưng ko biết làm sao
> 3. Polymer dẫn điện/mực carbon: điện trở cao, làm đồ chơi con nít thì được, làm stepper driver sợ trở của mạch còn cao hơn trở motor 
> 
> PS: trở khoảng 0.7ohm cho 1cmx8cm, chắc loại mực này làm bằng bạc.


theo quãng cáo là bạc nano ah, giá cao nhưng so với công của 1 chú EE tây thì vẫn kinh tế hơn là để chú ấy ngồi là là ủi ủi ah

cái này để prototype máy mạch đơn giàn thôi ah.

 :Smile:

----------


## ít nói

ít nói thích kiểu lười biến dựa vào hoa tay vẽ bút dạ . có hoa tay vẽ đc nhiều thứ đẹp gớm.

----------

nhatson

----------


## jimmyli

hehe sắp tới có máy in mạch bằng keo này đó, tương tự như máy in 3d mà có điều hơi khó ở cái mực thôi ở VN k có ai bán cả  :Frown:

----------

nhatson

----------


## Gamo

Mực bác tự chế đi  :Wink: )

Đây mời bác tham khảo:

----------

anhcos, nhatson

----------


## lekimhung

Gửi mọi người đoạn clip, lấy carbon từ cây bút chì làm đường dẫn điện, bác nào rãnh tự làm 1 cái tặng người yêu đi.

----------

anhcos, nhatson

----------


## Gamo

Cái này có lý á, đơn giản dễ làm, kinh tế giá rẻ, chất lượng ko thua lắm so với hàng bạc

----------


## lekimhung

Mình có vấn đề này hơi thắc mắc không biết hỏi ai.
Về lý thuyết thì carbon là chất dẫn điện yếu, vậy nếu đem đi điện phân với dung dịch CuSO4, cực dương là Cu thì có mạ được Cu lên cực âm (carbon) không ? Có bác nào thắc mắc như mình không he?

----------


## Gamo

Mạ thử đi bác  :Wink: 

Em nghĩ là sẽ có bám nhưng ko bền

----------


## anhcos

> Mực bác tự chế đi )
> 
> Đây mời bác tham khảo:


Họ hướng dẫn thấy cũng lằng nhằng quá chứ bác, không lẽ mực dẫn điện không có bán ở VN à bác.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe thui để em làm bán cho các bác vậy  :Wink: 

Sợ bán ra các bác nghe giá xong vác dao chém em quá  :Wink:

----------

anhcos

----------


## mattroidem

Vẽ lên giấy rồi cột linh kiện vô hả các bác?
Mực đâu có hàn lên được, dán lên thì rủi ro hở mạch cao quá. Chắc làm mấy cái linh tinh cho vui, biểu diễn là chính.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, loại mạch này cũng có market segment riêng của nó, ví dụ cho con nít học cũng được....

PS: À quên, đây là diễn đàn CNC, các bác ấy tính gắn nó vào 1 con CNC  :Wink:

----------


## ít nói

> Họ hướng dẫn thấy cũng lằng nhằng quá chứ bác, không lẽ mực dẫn điện không có bán ở VN à bác.


Cái này gọi là cái bút bạc . trước vẫn xài vẽ bàn phím. dùng nó tương đối khó đó ạ. hơn nữa trở cao ko khoái cho lắm khi nào bí thì lôi ra xài chơi.

----------

anhcos, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Cái này gọi là cái bút bạc . trước vẫn xài vẽ bàn phím. dùng nó tương đối khó đó ạ. hơn nữa trở cao ko khoái cho lắm khi nào bí thì lôi ra xài chơi.


trong này bán đắt  + để lâu khô mực > tèo  :Frown: 

mấy chú thợ sửa bàn phím kiếm bộn nhờ cái món này

b.r

----------


## nhatson

món này cụ gà thik đây





http://www.fujifilmusa.com/products/...#3d-mechanical

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, mà đâu bán hả bác?

----------

